# OPC-Server für Wago 750-881



## mortus (25 August 2012)

Ich habe eine Wago und möchte eine OPC-Server-Software auf meinem Rechner installieren.
Welche Freeware Software ist zu empfehlen?
Habe schon SchoOPC-Server installiert, komme damit aber nicht weiter.
In Sachen OPC habe ich noch überhaupt keine Erfahrung.


----------



## rheumakay (26 August 2012)

Moin,
Womit programmierst du die PLC?
Hast du die 881 als Starterkit gekauft?
Auf der Installations-CD ist dort schon der Codesys OPC Server mit drauf.

oder hier:
http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_opcserver&sitesearchmatch=opc#sitesearchmatch


----------



## mortus (27 August 2012)

Ja genau, habe das Starter-Kit 881.
Programmiere mit Codesys.
Wo ist der OPC auf der CD zu finden?
Unter Wago I/O-Pro?


----------



## rheumakay (27 August 2012)

Nein-auf der anderen.Vergess Wago I/O Pro(ist veraltet)
Du solltest nur mit Codesys arbeiten.
Führe noch einmal das Setup aus, da kann man dann "irgendwo viele Haken setzen" , dort steht auch der Codesys-OPC zum installieren.


----------



## mortus (27 August 2012)

Habe wohl den OPC_Konfigurator unter Kommunikation.
Dort kann ich doch die IP meiner Wago eingeben, oder?
Viel mehr kann man dort ja nicht eingeben.


----------



## rheumakay (27 August 2012)

Jip-nur IP Adresse eingeben.
d.h.
OPC-Konfigurator starten->PLC anhängen->Kommunikationseinstellungen TCP/IP-> IP Adresse eingeben Kontrolle Port:2455!!-> alles speichern


----------



## mortus (28 August 2012)

Soweit alles eingestellt.
OPC-Symbol erscheint in der Taskleiste und  Codesys habe ich auch laut Anleitung parametriert (unter Optionen).
Wo kann ich denn die Items anlegen?
Ist mein erster OPC-Versuch.
Welcher Client wird verwendet.
Und erstmal danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## rheumakay (28 August 2012)

Unter dem Register(unten links) Ressourcen ->Globale Variablen->neue Liste erstellen, mit den Var die ausgegeben werden sollen.

Unter dem Register(unten links) Ressourcen ->Zielssystemeinstellungen anklicken, Register Allgemein wählen, Haken bei Symboldatei senden setzen.

Unter Projekt->Optionen->Symbolkonfiguration->Symboleinträge erzeugen Haken setzen,Symbole konfigurieren anwählen und die "neue Liste" auswählen und alle 5Häkchen aktiv setzen (Variablen des Objekts ausgeben, Sammeleinträge ausgeben usw.)

alles mit OK bestätigen.

Dann Projekt alles übersetzen.
Fertig(reinladen).

Zur Überprüfung:Im Explorer im Ordner wo das PC-Projekt liegt, ist nun eine *.sym Datei. Diese mit dem Texteditor öffnen, dort sollten deine neuen Variablen stehen.

PS:
"Und erstmal danke für die Hilfe. 				" Dafür gibt es den Danke-Button.


----------



## mortus (28 August 2012)

In meiner *sym Datei steht folgender Inhalt

;Version=2
;ProjectId=115021
;Checksum=0
;Filesize=0
.rVersion:REAL:4:160:4:b:16#02000044

Wie kann ich dann diese Daten verwerten?
Und wie kann ich die in z.B. Excel ausgeben lassen?


----------



## mortus (28 August 2012)

Funktioniert jetzt.
Hatte die Variablen nicht richtig ausgewählt.
Arbeite mit dem Kepware OPC Quick Client.
Kann die Variablen auch als CSV exportieren aber dort sind nicht die kompletten Werte mit Zeit enthalten (Nur die Variablen und alle auf true).
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die direkt in Excel zu exportieren?

Voerst noch mal vielen Dank an rheumakay


----------



## Nitrozin (30 August 2012)

Hi,

mit ein wenig Code kannst du das Excel-Formular automatisieren.
Ich habe die mal ein Beispiel angehängt.
Das sollte so mit dem Kepware OPC funktionieren.


Gruß Nitro


----------



## mortus (31 August 2012)

Funktioniert das auch, wenn ich vom CoDeSys.OPC.02 direkt in Excel importieren möchte?(Ohne sonstigen Client)
Ich kann den OPC schon in Excel aktivieren, sodass unten in der Taskleiste das OPC Symbol erscheint.
Wie sprech ich in Excel die Item-IDs an?
Mein Codesys Projekt heißt Ampel.pro
Mein OPC-Konfiguration ist als Ampel gespeichert.(muss ich da PLC wählen?)
meine Variablen heißen z.B. Ampel_Rot
Bei der Variableneingabe zeigt der VBA Debugger immer fehler an

erstmal danke für das Programm und die Auskunft.


----------



## Nitrozin (3 September 2012)

Moin,

ohne eine Automatisierung wird das wohl nicht funktionieren.
Eine Alternative zu dem Skript wäre ein OCX-Control oder Plugin für Excel, das erledigt
die OPC-Kommunikation im Hintergrund.
Sowas gibt es von diversen Herstellern. Allerdings sind die nicht kostenlos.

z.B. https://www.matrikonopc.com/products/opc-archiving/excel-reporter.aspx
oder http://www.opclabs.com/Products/QuickOPCProductFamily/Excel.aspx?gclid=CNekm5nRmLICFcYKfAodwnEACQ

Gruß Nitro


----------

